# Corsair H100i einbau FM2+



## giga871 (10. Juni 2017)

Hallo!

Da Ich bald von meinem alten Scythe Grand Kama Cross III, auf die Corsair H100i umrüsten werde, habe Ich eine frage zum einbau.

Mein System:
ASRock FM2A88 HD+R2, Corsair 780T (Gehäuse), AMD A8 7650K APU

wie baue Ich den Radiator, bzw. deren Lüfter richtig herum ein?
sollen die Lüfter, die luft rein, oder raus blasen, (im Gehäuse) jetzt?

wie verbaue Ich das Teil richtig?

hat wer erfahrungen damit gemacht?
wie kühlt das Ding überhaupt?

Danke!

Gruß, giga871


----------



## Abductee (10. Juni 2017)

giga871 schrieb:


> hat wer erfahrungen damit gemacht?
> wie kühlt das Ding überhaupt?



Ich hatte einen 7850K den hab ich in einem kleinen Gehäuse absolut problemlos mit einem Scythe Shuriken kühlen können.
Du wirst eigentlich keinen technischen Vorteil durch die AiO haben, warum hast du dir die zugelegt? Wegen der Optik? Schick siehts ja aus, keine Frage.
Wenns blöd hergeht werden jetzt deine Spannungswandler vom Mainboard unzureichend gekühlt.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Juni 2017)

Wenns nicht wegen der Optik sein soll, dann nimm nen anderen Kühler. Das Ding bringt dir 0 Mehrwert, nen kleiner bis durchschnittlicher Topblower ist alles was du brauchst.

Ansonsten Lüfter vorne dran sodass sie die Luft durch den Radiator vorzugsweise nach draußen drücken. Also wenn möglich bietet sich da der Deckel an da die restliche Warme Luft ja auch aufsteigt und gleich mit hinausbefördert wird ohne das du einen starken Luftzug dafür brauchst.,


----------



## giga871 (11. Juni 2017)

warum zugelegt? wegen der erhoften besseren Kühlleistung, vllt. kann Ich den 7650K auch mal einwenig übertakten, und der Optik, ja.
meine Kühlung sollte eigentlich ausreichen, oder?

vorne: 2x 140er, hinten: 1x 140er, und oben 1x 140er Lüfter


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juni 2017)

Aber deine Spawas heizen sich auch weil das klobige Teil den Airflow behindert um den Sockel rum. Außerdem könnte dann die Pumpe das lauteste im Gehäuse sein. Und der von dir genannte Prozessor hat nicht wirklich nen hohen tdp. Das schaffste mit nem guten Luftkühler absolut Problemlos mit reserven für oc (wenn das mit denen geht, kenne mich in dem Segment bei AMD nicht aus).
Das wäre einfach nur overkill, außerdem kostet es weit mehr wie sehr gute Luftkühler, bringt aber kaum mehr.


----------



## Abductee (11. Juni 2017)

Übertakten funktioniert auch mit deinem jetzigen Luftkühler problemlos, bzw. sogar besser wegen der Kühlung der Spannungswandler.
Nutzt du auch die iGPU oder hast du eine extra Grafikkarte verbaut?


----------



## giga871 (13. Juni 2017)

so Ich habe jetzt doch wieder den Scythe Grand Kama Cross III eingebaut, denn die Corsair H100i ist für mich einfach unbrauchbar, die CPU ist mir ständig überhitzt, bin entäuscht von Corsair.
Unter Last über 65°C, und dann kann nicht sein.

und jetzt ca. 40 °C mit dem Scythe. (laut Speedfan)

vllt. ist das Teil defekt, bzw die Pumpe, kann das sein?
ein Schlauch wird warm, der andere nicht. komisch, oder?

nein die IGPU nuzte Ich nicht, Ich habe eine GTX 1050 Ti verbaut.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2017)

Hast du den Pumpenstecker auf einen geregelten Lüfterkanal gehängt oder direkt an 12V?


----------



## giga871 (13. Juni 2017)

also der Pumpenstecker (kleiner 3 Pin, wo nur ein Pin belegt ist), hängt am CPU_FAN Anschluss vom Board.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juni 2017)

Ah, die "i" hat den Stecker ja schon als SATA ausgeführt.
Hast da noch die Drehzahl im Kopf?


----------



## giga871 (13. Juni 2017)

ja, stimmt, mein fehler, sorry.
Drehzahl der Pumpe, so ca. 2300 rpm, (laut Software) und die beiden Lüfter laufen ja auch.
aber da kenne Ich jetzt die Drehzahlen nicht mehr.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Juni 2017)

Solang die Pumpe dreht ist es absolut unmöglichvdas es sich so stark unterschiedlich erhitzt. Bei den kowaküs 1 2°C zwischen ein ausgang ok, aber nicht einer warm einer kalt. Da stimmt dann was nicht.


----------



## giga871 (15. Juni 2017)

Hi!

kleines Update:

Ich habe die Corsair jetzt gegen die BeQquiet Silent Loop 120 ausgetauscht, und die BeQuiet Kühlung funktioniert!


----------

